# Does ACS valid for Canada PR?



## Priyanga (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest if ACS skill assessment can be used for applying Canada PR or not?

Thanks.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

ACS = Australian Computer Society

Why would it be valid in Canada?
You need this: Have your education assessed – Federal skilled workers


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Priyanga said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone suggest if ACS skill assessment can be used for applying Canada PR or not?
> 
> Thanks.



Why would it be when it has absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with Canada???


----------

